# Picked this lathe up at a yard sale



## Nolan (May 4, 2008)

Well just too good to pass up...$350.00. It came with every acc. that Grizzly offers with it. It has a pneumatic drum sander, flap sander wheel and 8 inch sanding disc attachments. It also come with all the hardware to outboard turn. I also have a simple 4 jaw chuck that came with it. The wife said he bought it and only used it a couple of time and then lost interest in it. It will do 14 inch over the bed, 17 inch over the gap and 19 inch if you turn outboard.


----------



## gketell (May 4, 2008)

sweet, Nolan.  Congrats!!

GK


----------



## wm460 (May 4, 2008)

Your lucky Nolan, right place at the right time,
Cheers, Bob.


----------



## stevers (May 4, 2008)

NICE


----------



## Ligget (May 4, 2008)

Awesome, well done![:0]


----------



## JayDevin (May 4, 2008)

Super Score NOLAN!!!


----------



## LEAP (May 4, 2008)

Damn around here that would be considered armed robbery. Great deal I'm sure it will get a lot of use.


----------



## Dario (May 4, 2008)

Good score...best of all, you already mounted a burl on it. [8D]


----------



## markgum (May 4, 2008)

Great find.  How'd I miss that yard sale...


----------



## VisExp (May 4, 2008)

It's amazing the amount of money people spend on items they lose interest in so quickly!  His loss was your gain Nolan, great score


----------



## Nolan (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by markgum_
> 
> Great find.  How'd I miss that yard sale...



He had all sorts of machinery like a band saw, table saw, two belt sander arangements and a planer. He had some other tools that a friend of the family bought that I didnt get to see. BTW they are going to give me a call when they go through the rest of the hand and power tools so I can email you if you want. The house is in Escalon.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 4, 2008)

Definitely a good buy. Congratulations. You need to clean the rust off the bed and wax it for protection. If you didn't get the owners manual with it, you can get from Grizzly. Learn the quirks of the Reeves drive before you have problems. That is some fine looking turning wood on the shelf.


----------



## les-smith (May 4, 2008)

Lucky Duck.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (May 4, 2008)

Nice grab there Nolan!  I see you just had to "display" your caps around the lathe for all to see.


----------



## ahoiberg (May 4, 2008)

very nice! gotta love people who frivolously spend money on hobbies and then move on!


----------



## chigdon (May 4, 2008)

Certainly the best I have seen come out of a garage sale!


----------



## dalemcginnis (May 4, 2008)

Sure wish they had garage sales like that around here. Best tools I've been able to find were some corner braces.


----------



## opfoto (May 4, 2008)

Wow....
Some times you got it and sometimes you don't!!! Great find.


----------



## rhahnfl (May 4, 2008)

Nice!!! Congrats.


----------



## NavyDiver (May 7, 2008)

Great find!


----------



## MobilMan (May 15, 2008)

In my books you got a darn good lathe.  Congrats. 1495 Griz. My first lathe. Paid $500.00 for mine but no sanding disc.  Came with a 8 piece Sorby HSS never used tools & a duplicator that had never been out of the box. Make sure you keep the Reeves drives lubed.  It's a solid piece of equip.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 16, 2008)

Nice find!

But you've got some big, brown dust bunnies under it. 
You can send them to me and I'll dispose of them for you.

Hey, I'm just that kinda guy..


----------



## RMB (May 18, 2008)

Thats the same one I'm using! Actually it's my bosses, as are the lathe chisels, but he hasn't touched it in years!


----------

